# ((( هل طيبة القلب ضعف في الشخصية))) ؟؟



## ارووجة (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*طيبة القلب هي ضعف في الشخصيه؟*

*سلاام ونعمة*

حابة اناقش معكم هالموضوع  وهو باين من عنوانه

هل طيبة القلب  هي ضعف  في الشخصية؟؟







لكل شخص منا  له  صفات مختلفة عن غيره

بس القليل  من الاشخاص  بيتصفوا

بطيبة القلب


طيبة القلب  صفة جميلة
بكون الشخص هاد مسامح...عفوي
وبوفي بوعده ...مابنكر جميل غيره 
وبيحب الجميع
وبحاول  باي طريقة كانت  حتى يوصل  لهدفه الوحيد
وهو  الناس تحبه متل مابحبهم


يعني هالشخص  بيمر  بقصص كتيرة
بيصيرو الناس  يقولوا  عنه   طيب  وبينضحك عليه

وسار الناس تستغل الشخص  الطيب لمصالحهم



ليش  سار الناس تعتبر طيب القلب  شخصيته ضعيفة
وان صاحب الشخصية القوية هو اللي قادر يتحمل صعوبات الحياة؟؟


كيف لازم الشخص يتعامل مع غيره  حتى مايقولو عنه ضعيف شخصية؟
متى لازم نكون  طيبين ومتى لا؟؟






*بدي اعرف ارائكم بهالموضوع

بتمنى من الجميع المشاركة*​


----------



## mrmr120 (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*اولا موضوع جميل جدا*
*انا شايفة ان فى ناس بتشوف *
*الى هما طيبين القلب انهم ضعاف وميعرفوش اى حاجة*
*لكن انا شايفة ان جواهم قوة جبارة *
*لكن الطيبة تغلب الشجاعة *
*وطيبين القلب بيبانوا انهم ضعاف الشخصية *
*لكن من جواهم حاجة تانية*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*الموضوع حلو بس فى حاجه مهمه دلوقتى يا اروجه 
ممكن الانسان يكون طيب بس عنده شخصيه وبيقدر يتعامل مع الناس
اللى بتتكلمى عنه ده طيب بسذاجه وده مش صح فعلا الواحد المفروض يكون طيب بس يقدر يتعامل ويكون ليه شخصيه 
ميكونش ضعيف الشخصيه ونقول عليه طيب 
وممكن يكون فيه الصفتين بس دلوقتى اهم حاجه يكون بيقدر يتعامل مع الناس ويكون ليه شخصيه علشان محدش يتريق عليه او يهزئه وهو بطيباه يسكت ده ممكن يكون ضعف برضو مش طيبه بس 
وشكرا لموضوعاتك الحساسه*


----------



## ارووجة (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ارائكم جميلة ومن الواقع

مرسي ليكم على مشاركتكم


ربنا معاكم ياغاليات


----------



## tina_tina (25 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع حلو اوى يا ارووجة 
وانا مع جيرل 
الطيبة مش معناها الضعف ابدا ولكن السذاجة هى الطيبة بالضعف
عمر ما  كان الانسان الطيب ضعيف 
ولكن دلوقتى اوقات كتيرة بيتقال على الطيب ضعيف


----------



## bent_yaso3 (25 نوفمبر 2006)

انت يا اريج بجد مش معقوله مواضيعك بتركب صواريخ للقلب حبيبتى
حقيقى انت عندك حق الانسان صاحب القلب الطيب فى الغالب الناس بتستغل 
طيبته وممكن يبان ضعيف الشخصيه لانه ممكن يتنازل عن حقه علشان بيحب الناس 
اكتر من نفسه هو بيكون عارف حقوقه لكن محبته بتغلب عليه
انا مش شايفه ان دى سذاجه انا شايفه انها محبه تنقصها حكمه
المسيح قالنا كونوا بسطاء كالحمام وحكماء كالحيات
وهى دى الوصيه الى لازم يعرفها هذا الشخص الرائع طيب القلب علشان يقدر يعيش 
على الارض
وعلى فكره الشخص البسيط طيب القلب بيقدر يخطف الى قدامه بطيبه قلبه
علشان كده حتى لو انسان غير امين استغل طيبته
برضه تلاقيه معجب بيه
مرسى يا اروووجه على مواضيعك الحلوه


----------



## Bino (26 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع حلو اوى يا أرووجه , و انا شخصيا شايف من وجهة نظرى ان العالم بينظر لطيب القلب على  انه ضعيف الشخصيه او ساذج ده لان العالم كله بقى قاسى , قلبه ميت , احنا حاليا فى وقت انعدم فيه الحب , حب الانسان لربنا , و حب الانسان لاخيه , ربنا يقصر الايام ديه علينا زى ما هو وعدنا


----------



## Bino (26 نوفمبر 2006)

لكن


----------



## Bino (26 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا أسف على الخطأ ده......لكن بالنسبه للشخص الطيب القلب فأنا متفق تماما مع بنت يسوع و رأيها صح 100%


----------



## ارووجة (26 نوفمبر 2006)

وانا  كمان متقفة معاكم في ارائكم الجميلة دي

شكرا كتيررر ليكم   تينا  وبنت  يسوع وابانوب

ارائكم اللي  بتحللي  مواضيعي  ياغاليين

وبتمنى من ربنا  انه يجعل كل الناس بسطاء  ومحبين لبعض  وطيبين

وقتها  هيكون   العالم  عايش  بسلام  ومافيش  حد بيستغل حد



ربنا   معاكم ^_^


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*عمر ماكان طيبة القلب ضعف بكل تاكيد*
*طيبة القلب قوة على تحمل والنظر الى الامول بناحية الايجابية*
*وانا كمان مع راي بسمة وتينا*


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*بلعكس الطيب بياخد صدمات بعينه بيبقى عايش فى عالم تانى*
* الطيب ملهوش مكان فى الزمن ده لو يروح يموت افضل *


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *بلعكس الطيب بياخد صدمات بعينه بيبقى عايش فى عالم تانى*
> *الطيب ملهوش مكان فى الزمن ده لو يروح يموت افضل *


 
عارفة ياميرنا اي واحد بيلعب ملاكمة او كمال اجسام 
تلاقية كل ماينضرب يبقى اقوى او كل مايشيل حديد كل ماعضلاتة تكبر
الصدمات بتدي قوة وتحمل 
واساليني انا


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*لا يا رامى الطيب بيتصدم بس مش بيبقى اقوى عارف ليه لانو بيحس انو فى زمن مش زمنه انو لما هوه يسامح يبقى ده عبط لما يروح يصالح حد هو مزعلهوش يلاقى تناكه هيحس انى هوه غلط انى فى عالم غريب وزمن قوى الطيب ملوش مكان فيه  *


----------



## ارووجة (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن الطيب لما ينصدم من شخص   رح يسير ظالم مع اللي ظلمه

بس رح يبقى طيب  مع غيره بس  بحدود  ويبقى خايف وكده

هتبقى درس ليه مع انه الظالم اللي عاوز درس من الطيب

ليش يعني مو اللي قلبه ظالم     يسير طيب     والطيب  يبقى متل ماهو؟؟

لانه هو الصح؟؟ والا انا غلطانة


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا مش بتكلم على نقطة يروح يصالح ولا مايصالحش انا بتكلم على ان كمية المواقف اللي بتتعرضيلها بسبب الطيبة *
*بتتحول لقوة *


----------



## ناريمان (11 أغسطس 2008)

*هل طيبة القلب ضعف في الشخصية ؟*

*((( هل طيبة القلب ضعف في الشخصية))) ¸¸. ஜ




**

طيبة القلب أصبحت مشكله شائعه 





طيبة القلب :
صفة محمودة في الانسان بل ومرغوبة
والانسان طيب القلب محبوب من الجميع





موضوع اردت ان اناقشه معكم واخذ آرائكم فيه
والسؤال هنا هو :


هل طيبة القلب ضعف في الشخصية ؟؟؟


اتمنى ان لا تبخلوا عليا بالرد


القضية :
أصبح الانسان طيب القلب في زمننا هذا شخص ضعيف
واصبحت الطيبة توصف بالضعف لماذا ؟؟؟
لأنه يتصف بالسماحة والشفافية ..


وأصبح الناس يستغلون* للأسف* طيبة قلب الشخص
لقضاء مصالحهم ولتجاوز النظام !!!

كيف يمكن لطيب القلب ان يتعامل مع من حوله حتى لا يصفونه بالضعف؟؟
متى تكون طيب القلب ومتى تكون شرس الطبائع *​؟



*منقوووووووووووووووول*


----------



## ارووجة (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل طيبة القلب ضعف في الشخصية ؟*

اي للاسف
يعني كل شخص قلبه طيب اغلبية الناس بيقولو عنه ضعيف الشخصية
حتى في ناس بتقول عنو عبيط...يعني واحد سامح واحد اذاه قوي...بيقولو عنه الناس عبيط واهبل

بس الناس اللي بتفهم  بتقول شي تاني بنظرهم هالشخص شخص محترم ومافي متله

هالزمن اللي قلبه طيب لازم يكون  ذكي ووااااااااااعي فاهم الدنيا كويس حتى ماتستغلو الناس  ومايكون بهالحالة فعلا عبيط

وشكرا عالموضوع عيوني


----------



## yerigagarin (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل طيبة القلب ضعف في الشخصية ؟*



ناريمان قال:


> *((( هل طيبة القلب ضعف في الشخصية))) ¸¸. ஜ
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*يخطأ الكثيرون في رسم الحدود بين الطيبة و السذاجة و الضعف لذا نجد فئة تحاول استغلال مظاهرالطيبة لتحقيق مصالحها وأهدافها مستهينة بذكاء أوشخصية و رغبات الآخر*
* المرونة و التسامح و التفهم يفسر أحيانا بطرق غيرمباشرة على أنه نوع من الإنهزامية و الخضوع و التبعية*
*وهذا طبعا ينافي الحقيقة غالبا لأن الإنسان الناضج المتزن يختار بمحض إرادته أن يكون طيبا و لينا وإن شاء أن يقول لا فسيقولها متى شاء و لمن شاء*
*أما السذاجه فتشير الى الغباء والوقوع صيدا سهلا للخداع . والصراع بين الخير والشر صراع أزلي لا نهاية له  وإذا كان هناك نوع من البشر طيبين بالفطره فإن هناك نوع آخر من البشر غلبت عليهم نزعة الشر وتملكتهم حتى بدأو يسخروا من الطيبه ويصفوها بالغباء والعجز والضعف والمهانه

شكرا لموضوعك الجميل
*​


----------



## sameh7610 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل طيبة القلب ضعف في الشخصية ؟*

*انا من رأى انه الانسان الطيب 

مينفعش فى الزمن دوة

لازم يكون اد طيبته

يكون حريص وواعى لأفعاله

وفاهم الدنيا كويس

ولازم يعامل الناس كما يعاملونه

لانه لو معملش كدة 

مينفعش يعيش فى الدنيا دى


ميرسى ليكى كتير ناريمان

على الموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## كاترين السلام (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل طيبة القلب ضعف في الشخصية ؟*

اثارني موضوعك كتير وبهنيكي عليه بس للاسف بهالوقت طيبة القلب بيعتبروها ضعف وبستغلوها والطيب القلب بهاالوقت مابقدر يعيش وشكرا الك


----------



## candy shop (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل طيبة القلب ضعف في الشخصية ؟*

موضوع راااااااائع وكلام جميل اوى 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا ناريمان

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل طيبة القلب ضعف في الشخصية ؟*

*أنا من رأيى انه الانسان لازم يعرف بيتعامل مع مين الاول لانه كل شخص وله طريقة معامله يعنى فى حد يستاهل تعامله بطيبه وفى شخص تانى ممكن يستغل الطيبه دى استغلال سىء ..ميرررسى على الموضوع الحلو وربنا يباركك .  ​*


----------



## ناريمان (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل طيبة القلب ضعف في الشخصية ؟*

*شكرا يا جماعة علي ردودكم وتعليقيكم الجميل 

فعلا معاكم حق ان الانسان الطيب بقي بيتفهم انه ضعيف وسذاج واهبل وعبيط 

بس ميعرفوش ان الانسان ده في قمة الاحترام انسان يستاهل معنى كلمة انسان 

شكرا ليكم كتير ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم ​*


----------



## happy angel (18 أغسطس 2008)

*((( هل طيبة القلب ضعف في الشخصية))) ¸¸. ஜ*




**

طيبة القلب أصبحت مشكله شائعه 





طيبة القلب :
صفة محمودة في الانسان بل ومرغوبة
والانسان طيب القلب محبوب من الجميع





موضوع اردت ان اناقشه معكم واخذ آرائكم فيه
والسؤال هنا هو :


هل طيبة القلب ضعف في الشخصية ؟؟؟


اتمنى ان لا تبخلوا عليا بالرد


القضية :
أصبح الانسان طيب القلب في زمننا هذا شخص ضعيف
واصبحت الطيبة توصف بالضعف لماذا ؟؟؟
لأنه يتصف بالسماحة والشفافية ..


وأصبح الناس يستغلون* للأسف* طيبة قلب الشخص
لقضاء مصالحهم ولتجاوز النظام !!!

كيف يمكن لطيب القلب ان يتعامل مع من حوله حتى لا يصفونه بالضعف؟؟
متى تكون طيب القلب ومتى تكون شرس الطبائع ​


----------



## استفانوس (18 أغسطس 2008)

> كيف يمكن لطيب القلب ان يتعامل مع من حوله حتى لا يصفونه بالضعف؟؟
> متى تكون طيب القلب ومتى تكون شرس الطبائع


 
طيب القلب لايمكن ان يكون شرس اطلاقا​​​​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 أغسطس 2008)

*فعلا موضوع مهم اوى وانا بعانى منه كتير اوى 

ولما بحكى مع حد على الى حصلى من اصحابى واصدقائى يقولولى لانك هبلة 

وطيبة زيادة عن الزوم وعبيطة كمان 

مش لقيت حل او اعمل ايه اخدت نفسى وبعدت بعيد عن كل الناس

واى حد بيحاول يتقرب منى ببعد عنه وبفضل اننا نكون زمايل مش اكتر

يعنى صباح الخير صباح النور

انا عرفة ان ده غلط بس مش عارفة اعمل ايه بجد تعبت من كتر التفكير ​*


----------



## sherifma2003 (20 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر ليكى على الموضوع الجميل

انا ليا تعليق صغير المسيح قال كل من سالك فاعطة فلو حد بيستغل طيبة قلبى علشان ياخد منى حاجة
فهكون عارف انة بيستغلنى بس بمزاجى لان طيبة قلبى دى مصدرها السيد المسيح 

اما عن سؤالك متى يكون طيب القلب شرس فممكن فى حالة واحدة بس فى الدفاع عن ايمانة وعن صليبة

وعموما احسن طريق لمقاومة الشر هو بالخير والمحبة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Kiril (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ((( هل طيبة القلب ضعف في الشخصية))) ؟؟*

لإي الزمن ده
 اه


----------



## Kiril (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ((( هل طيبة القلب ضعف في الشخصية))) ؟؟*

في الزمن ده
اه


----------



## happy angel (21 أغسطس 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> طيب القلب لايمكن ان يكون شرس اطلاقا​​​​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ​


----------



## happy angel (21 أغسطس 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *فعلا موضوع مهم اوى وانا بعانى منه كتير اوى
> 
> ولما بحكى مع حد على الى حصلى من اصحابى واصدقائى يقولولى لانك هبلة
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حببيتى انشى​


----------



## happy angel (21 أغسطس 2008)

sherifma2003 قال:


> الف شكر ليكى على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> انا ليا تعليق صغير المسيح قال كل من سالك فاعطة فلو حد بيستغل طيبة قلبى علشان ياخد منى حاجة
> فهكون عارف انة بيستغلنى بس بمزاجى لان طيبة قلبى دى مصدرها السيد المسيح
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك​


----------



## happy angel (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ((( هل طيبة القلب ضعف في الشخصية))) ؟؟*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> في الزمن ده
> اه



ميرسى لمشاركاتك​​


----------



## sosana (21 أغسطس 2008)

بصراحة هو موضوع رخم اوي لان كل الناس دلوقتي بقت مستغلة ومعندهاش رحمة
وانا عن نفسي بيتقالي كتير اني هبلة وعلى نياتي وكل ده عشان انا طيبة ولما برتاح لحد بنسى اي حاجة وحشة ممكن تحصل و بفتحله قلبي وفي الاخر يطلع مش انسان اصلا وبيستغل اني طيبة 
وبجد انا معنتش عاوزة اكلم حد غير لما اكون عرفاه كويس يعني قريبي بس 
ومعتقدش ان دلوقتي بقت المعادلة طيبة قلب=صفة محمودة في الانسان بل ومرغوبة
والانسان طيب القلب محبوب من الجميع
بس بقت
طيبة القلب=ضعف شخصية
ميرسي يا happy angel على موضوعك الجميل اووووووي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (21 أغسطس 2008)

sosana قال:


> بصراحة هو موضوع رخم اوي لان كل الناس دلوقتي بقت مستغلة ومعندهاش رحمة
> وانا عن نفسي بيتقالي كتير اني هبلة وعلى نياتي وكل ده عشان انا طيبة ولما برتاح لحد بنسى اي حاجة وحشة ممكن تحصل و بفتحله قلبي وفي الاخر يطلع مش انسان اصلا وبيستغل اني طيبة
> وبجد انا معنتش عاوزة اكلم حد غير لما اكون عرفاه كويس يعني قريبي بس
> ومعتقدش ان دلوقتي بقت المعادلة طيبة قلب=صفة محمودة في الانسان بل ومرغوبة
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياسوسنة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع جمييييييييييييل*
*كلمات فى منتهى الروعة *
*ميرسى جدا *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (24 أغسطس 2008)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع جمييييييييييييل*
> *كلمات فى منتهى الروعة *
> *ميرسى جدا *
> *ربنا يباركك*​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياجوجو​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2008)

> [
> القضية :
> أصبح الانسان طيب القلب في زمننا هذا شخص ضعيف
> واصبحت الطيبة توصف بالضعف لماذا ؟؟؟
> ...


----------



## mero_engel (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*عمر ما كان الطيبه  ضعف او صفه مش مطلوبه *
*بالعكس من احلي صفات الشخصيه الطيبه لكن المهم تكون بوعي مش طيبه بهبل *
*لانه وقتها بيبقي ضعف*
*بس لازم يكون بحزر وحرس*
*ومش اي حد ينفع اكون طيب معاه *

*ميرررررررررررررررسي علي الموضوع الرائع *
*يا احلي هابي انجل*​


----------



## SALVATION (20 سبتمبر 2008)

_


والانسان طيب القلب محبوب من الجميع​

أنقر للتوسيع...

الطيبه ميزه جميله جدااااااااااااا
ارجو من الجميع ان لا يسيئو فهم كلة الطيبة
مشكوووووووره على الموضوع​_​


----------



## happy angel (7 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> > [
> > القضية :
> > أصبح الانسان طيب القلب في زمننا هذا شخص ضعيف
> > واصبحت الطيبة توصف بالضعف لماذا ؟؟؟
> ...


----------



## happy angel (7 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *عمر ما كان الطيبه  ضعف او صفه مش مطلوبه *
> *بالعكس من احلي صفات الشخصيه الطيبه لكن المهم تكون بوعي مش طيبه بهبل *
> *لانه وقتها بيبقي ضعف*
> *بس لازم يكون بحزر وحرس*
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك  ياميروو​


----------



## happy angel (7 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> الطيبه ميزه جميله جدااااااااااااا
> ارجو من الجميع ان لا يسيئو فهم كلة الطيبة
> مشكوووووووره على الموضوع​_​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياتونى​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*
من اجمل المواضيع اخت happy angel

طيب القلب ممكن نعطيه عدة اسماء ومنها الوداعة
*


> [Q-BIBLE] اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ.[/Q-BIBLE]



*روحيا" الرب يسوع علمنا اعظم دروس في الوداعة

اجتماعيا طيب القلب مهما قالوا عنه بالنهاية هو الرابح
بما معناه انه يمتلك السلام الداخلي والراحة والمحبة والتواضع
اي انه يملك اعظم كنز ممكن لانسان ان يناله

بالنهاية هو الشمعة التي ستنير المكان المتواجد فيه
بينما الاخرين سيكون الظلام سيد مواقفهم وقلوبهم وعيونهم
ربنا يباركك اختي
سلام المسيح


*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

طيبه القلب بقت مشكله من مشاكل العصر 
بيعانى منها كثير من الناس 
موضوع راااائع 
مرسىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_



هل طيبة القلب ضعف في الشخصية ؟؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...






طيبة القلب :
صفة محمودة في الانسان بل ومرغوبة
والانسان طيب القلب محبوب من الجميع​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير على موضوعك الجميل




​_​


----------



## happy angel (13 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *
> من اجمل المواضيع اخت happy angel
> 
> طيب القلب ممكن نعطيه عدة اسماء ومنها الوداعة
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليم​


----------



## happy angel (13 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> طيبه القلب بقت مشكله من مشاكل العصر
> بيعانى منها كثير من الناس
> موضوع راااائع
> مرسىىىىىى جدا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​


----------



## happy angel (13 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> 
> ميرسى كتييير على موضوعك الجميل
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياتونى​


----------



## Kiril (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ساعات


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

*هل اصبحت طيبة القلب = ضعف الشخصية؟؟؟‎*

*في **الماضى كانت الطيبه .. ميزه .. يتميز بها الانسان و لكن ما اراه اليوم فهي نقطه سيئه لو اصبح الأنسان يمتلكها .. هذا الواقع ..؟؟؟ *

*طيبـــة القلـــب : *


*صفة محمودة في الانسان بل ومرغوبة *

*والانسان طيب القلب محبوب من الجميع *


*القضية : *


*اصبح الانسان طيب القلب في زمننا هذا شخص ضعيف وخبل على حد قولهم *
*واصبحت الطيبة توصف بالضعف والتخلف لماذا ؟؟؟ *
*لانه يتصف بالسماحة والشفافية .. *

*واصبح الناس يستغلون للاسف طيبة قلب الشخص لقضاء مصالحهم ولتجاوز  النظام !!! *


 *بكل صراحه*...


** هل للطيبة حدود ؟؟؟؟ *

** مارأيك بطيب القلب وبماذا تصفه هل تصفه بالضعف والتخلف ام تصفه بالسماحه والشفافيه ؟؟؟ *

** كيف نتعامل مع طيب القلب ؟؟؟ *

** هل اصبحت الطيبة عيب ؟؟؟ *

** هل اصبحت طيبة القلب = ضعف الشخصية؟؟؟ *

** كيف يمكن لطيب القلب ان يتعامل مع من حوله حتى لا يصفونه بالضعف ؟؟؟؟ *

** متى تكون طيب القلب ومتى تكون شرس الطبائع ؟؟؟؟ *[​


----------



## Samir poet (25 مايو 2012)

*عندك حق ميكو خصوص فى حالات عند البنات لازم تكون شرية قدامهم 
لانهنم بيعتبروو الشخص الطيب القلب 
بيظلموووووووووووو 
مثلى انا وعن تجاربة نصيحة الشخص الامفروض يكون حمش قوى قدام البنات انو طيب 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

*شكرا سمير لرأيك ومرورك
ربنا معاك ويعوضك​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2012)

موضوع جميل يا ميكي

وفي النهاية كل شخص بيتعامل حسب طبيعته واخلاقه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

*شكرا روزي لرايك ومرورك
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## mero_engel (25 مايو 2012)

المشكله في راي في في طيبه القلب 
بالعكي المشكله في الناس القاسيه اللي بتستغل الطيه دي وبتشوفها بمنظورها هي بس 
فا الطيبه مش ضعف 
بس الناس اللي مبقتش طيبه فا بقت في درجات متفاوته من الناس ومينفعش الطيب والمفترض حسن النيه يتعامل مع الانسان الغليظ لالقلب بس للاسف دا حال الدني
اسفه علي الاطاله
موضوع جميل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> المشكله في راي في في طيبه القلب
> بالعكي المشكله في الناس القاسيه اللي بتستغل الطيه دي وبتشوفها بمنظورها هي بس
> فا الطيبه مش ضعف
> بس الناس اللي مبقتش طيبه فا بقت في درجات متفاوته من الناس ومينفعش الطيب والمفترض حسن النيه يتعامل مع الانسان الغليظ لالقلب بس للاسف دا حال الدني
> ...




*اطاله ايه بس يابنتي
هلاقيها منك هنا ولا ع الفيس
يخرب بيت التعليم المجاني تاني :gy0000:​*


----------



## treaz (25 مايو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *في **الماضى كانت الطيبه .. ميزه .. يتميز بها الانسان و لكن ما اراه اليوم فهي نقطه سيئه لو اصبح الأنسان يمتلكها .. هذا الواقع ..؟؟؟ *
> 
> *طيبـــة القلـــب : *
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

*راي محترم وجميل
شكرا ليكي تريزا
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 مايو 2012)

هذا منطق المجتمع الجاهل الذى يتعبر الاخلاص والوفاء والطيبة هم ضعاف يبقى يخلف ربنا فى القيم والمبادىء


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> هذا منطق المجتمع الجاهل الذى يتعبر الاخلاص والوفاء والطيبة هم ضعاف يبقى يخلف ربنا فى القيم والمبادىء




*شكرا لرايك ومرورك
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 مايو 2012)

فى فرق بين طيبة القلب وبين الضعف 
وغالبا بتبقى باينه جدا
هو طيب ولا ضعيف


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 مايو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> فى فرق بين طيبة القلب وبين الضعف
> وغالبا بتبقى باينه جدا
> هو طيب ولا ضعيف




*تقصد بين طبيه القلب والسذاجه 
لان الضعف عكسه القوه ومفيش ضعيف طيب القلب بل ممكن يكون سيئ بس ضعيف او جبان
*


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2012)

الحكم على طيبة القلب يعتمد الدستور المستعمل. إن كنا نحكم بدستور الغاب، دستور هذا العالم، فطيبة القلب سيستغلها البعض. لكن إن كنا نحكم بدستور المسيح، فطيبة القلب قوة لا يملكها أقوى من في الغاب.

شخصياً أفضل أن أكون قوي في المسيح على أن أكون قوي في هذا العالم..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> فى فرق بين طيبة القلب وبين الضعف
> وغالبا بتبقى باينه جدا
> هو طيب ولا ضعيف




*هو مين ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يونيو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *تقصد بين طبيه القلب والسذاجه
> لان الضعف عكسه القوه ومفيش ضعيف طيب القلب بل ممكن يكون سيئ بس ضعيف او جبان
> *



*شكرا ليكي جلاكسي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يونيو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> الحكم على طيبة القلب يعتمد الدستور المستعمل. إن كنا نحكم بدستور الغاب، دستور هذا العالم، فطيبة القلب سيستغلها البعض. لكن إن كنا نحكم بدستور المسيح، فطيبة القلب قوة لا يملكها أقوى من في الغاب.
> 
> شخصياً أفضل أن أكون قوي في المسيح على أن أكون قوي في هذا العالم..




*شكرا لرايك يا روك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *هو مين ​*


الشخص نفسه محور الموضوع
مش الموضوع بيتكلم عن مشكله تخص الافراد ؟


----------



## SamirAzar (3 يونيو 2012)

يسوع علمنا نكون طيبين القلب

29. مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ فَاعْرِضْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً وَمَنْ أَخَذَ رِدَاءَكَ فَلاَ تَمْنَعْهُ ثَوْبَكَ أَيْضاً.

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/6


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2012)

*هل طيبة القلب = ضعف الشخصية ؟؟*

هل طيبة القلب = ضعف الشخصية !!!! 
في الماضى كانت الطيبة .. ميزه .. يتميز بها الإنسان و لكن ما أراه اليوم فهي نقطة سيئة لو أصبح الإنسان يمتلكها .. هذا الواقع .. 
طيبـــة القلـــب : 
صفة محمودة في الإنسان بل ومرغوبة والإنسان طيب القلب محبوب من الجميع 
القضية : 
اصبح الإنسان طيب القلب في زمننا هذا شخص ضعيف على حد قولهم 
واصبحت الطيبة توصف بالضعف والتخلف لماذا ؟؟؟
لأنه يتصف بالسماحة والشفافية .. 
واصبح الناس يستغلون للآسف طيبة قلب الشخص لقضاء مصالحهم ولتجاوز النظام !!! 
(((محاور النقـــاش))) 
* هل للطيبة حدود ؟؟؟؟ 
* مارأيك بطيب القلب وبماذا تصفه هل تصفه بالضعف والتخلف أم تصفه بالسماحه والشفافيه ؟؟؟ 
* كيف نتعامل مع طيب القلب ؟؟؟ 
* هل اصبحت الطيبة عيب ؟؟؟ 
* هل اصبحت طيبة القلب ==ضعف الشخصية؟؟؟ 
* كيف يمكن لطيب القلب ان يتعامل مع من حوله حتى لا يصفونه بالضعف ؟؟؟؟ 
* متى تكون طيب القلب ومتى تكون شرس الطبائع ؟؟؟ ​


----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2012)

*انا بطبيعتى طيب اساس
رورو
ودى حقيقة مكدبش عليكى فيها
اكون سرش
عندمنا اسكت اكثر من مرة واقول بس كفاية عليك كدا تظلمنى 
وادافع عن حق 
بى كذا طريقة
وميرسى ليكى رورو
ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليكى
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *انا بطبيعتى طيب اساس
> رورو
> ودى حقيقة مكدبش عليكى فيها
> اكون سرش
> ...


ميرسى سمير لمرورك نورت ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 يوليو 2012)

*,.
*
آلحكمة هى آلحلقة آلمفقودهـ
" كونو حكمآء كآلحيآت وودعآء كآلحمآم "
آلحكمة هنآ سبقت آلودآعة لإن عدم وجودهآ بيبقى نقمة على آلشخص آلطيب
فـ آلطيبة بدون حكمة = سذآجة
صحيح إن آلطيبة ميزة رآئعة لكن لآزم نعرف نحسن توجيههآ
ودهـ مش معنآهـ نكون شرسين .. لكن نقدر ندآفع عن حقوقنآ بتعقل وودآعة

شكراً رورو
موضوع جميل .. ربنآ يبآرككـ


*.،*
​ ​


----------



## أمواج (4 يوليو 2012)

الطيبة في وقتنا الحاضر فعلا تعتبر ضعف شخصية
المجتمع يجبرنا جميعا ان نكون وحوش وذئاب
انا علمت ابني ان يكون مسالم ولطيف 
ولكن عندما ارى ابن الجيران طفل عدواني ويضرب ابني بدون اي سبب
رح اعلم ابني ان يضرب والا يكون طيب 
لانه الطيبة هبل


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يوليو 2012)

الشخص طيب القلب اصبح عمله نادره في هذا الزمن
ولكنه ابدا لم ولن يكون ذات شخصيه ضعيفه بل هو الاقوي دائما
فالهنا الحنون بارك وطوب ودعاء القلب 
وقال : " طوبي للودعاء لانهم يرثون الارض "
لانه شخص طيب القلب وبشوش ويتعامل مع الناس بمنطق الحب دون مقابل

ولكن بالطبع يتطلب هنا الحكمه في اسلوب التعامل
فلكل انسان اسلوب خاص في المعامله


شكرا للموضوع


----------



## زهرة الصخر (4 يوليو 2012)

*طيبة اتلقلب ليس لها علاقة بضعف الشخصية*
*ممكن تلاقى شخص طيب جدا وشخصيته قوية جدا وشخص قاسى ولكن شخصيته ضعيفة*
*لكن صعوبة ظروف الحياة  يتخلط المفاهيم*


----------



## Critic (4 يوليو 2012)

لو تعريف طيبة القلب "انك تسمح تكون موضع استغلال واهانة من الآخرين"
 يبقى ايوة بكل تأكيد "ضعف شخصية وضعف حدود" حتى وإن لبسناها مليون قناع روحى !
دايما الشخص ضعيف الشخصية يحاول يبرر موقفه ويقول "يعنى علشان قلبى طيب بيعملوا فيا كدة !" لا يا حبيبى دى مش طيبة قلب اساسا , ولا ربنا عايزك ملطشة , ولما تعلب الدور ده مش هتجنى اى ثمار مبهجة ! ما هينوبك غير العقد النفسية والضيق والاكتئاب ولوم الآخرين وادانة الذات طول الوقت !


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> *
> آلحكمة هى آلحلقة آلمفقودهـ
> " كونو حكمآء كآلحيآت وودعآء كآلحمآم "
> ...


ميرسى جدا لردك ربنا يباركك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2012)

أمواج قال:


> الطيبة في وقتنا الحاضر فعلا تعتبر ضعف شخصية
> المجتمع يجبرنا جميعا ان نكون وحوش وذئاب
> انا علمت ابني ان يكون مسالم ولطيف
> ولكن عندما ارى ابن الجيران طفل عدواني ويضرب ابني بدون اي سبب
> ...


ميرسى لردك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> لو تعريف طيبة القلب "انك تسمح تكون موضع استغلال واهانة من الآخرين"





Critic قال:


> يبقى ايوة بكل تأكيد "ضعف شخصية وضعف حدود" حتى وإن لبسناها مليون قناع روحى !
> دايما الشخص ضعيف الشخصية يحاول يبرر موقفه ويقول "يعنى علشان قلبى طيب بيعملوا فيا كدة !" لا يا حبيبى دى مش طيبة قلب اساسا , ولا ربنا عايزك ملطشة , ولما تعلب الدور ده مش هتجنى اى ثمار مبهجة ! ما هينوبك غير العقد النفسية والضيق والاكتئاب ولوم الآخرين وادانة الذات طول الوقت !


ميرسى على كلامك ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2012)

*تم الدمج للتكرار
سلام ونعمه​*


----------

